# H.E.A.R.T. Calendar



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Doc and Carolyn Angus did another H.E.A.R.T. calendar. 
Goldie made it in again, yeaaaa. Stogie got the boot, but thats ok.

http://www.lulu.com/havanese

If you have 2006, Goldie is September.

I wanted to put a link here, because its for a good cause.

Also, if you donate $200 or more you can go to the wine and cheese party at Nationals. It would be nice to do that anyway, but the wine and cheese is a great incentive! Im hoping to put a donate button on the forum home page soon. Not to force the issue on anyone, but if someone has the desire to donate they can do it easily.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

That's a great idea. I'm looking forward to the wine and cheese party!! You also get a newsletter if you donate...any donation over $25 I believe. I just got my newsletter yesterday.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I better send them more money! I think I only have donated $100 this year for Brody. 

Those that have the 2006 calendar, Sept is Goldies month, you can still buy that calendar at the link above. We have a lot of months left in this year! 

Here is the photo for September...... If you dont want to buy the calendar, I will sell you this photo for $19.95 (which I will give to Heart) Its worth about 1 million so thats a deal! Hehe. Im only kidding about the photo.....unless you say yes.


----------



## scrappyrn (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow-what a photo-it is gorgeous. It would be the perfect opening picture for a scrapbook......


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

OH, I do love it. I agree about the scrapbook picture.  PERFECT... My wheels are turning in my mind as we speak LOL
SCRAPBOOK TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kona's got so many I can scrap!


----------



## Connie Palsgreen (Nov 3, 2008)

I would also just confuse me a bit of conversation ... 
In Denmark, they also a calendar: It can see here.

http://bichon-havanais.dk/kalender% 202009/kalender2009.htm

But it is a private maker of them .. My Barika is Jan. picture ... 
Connie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Connie, I would love to see the calendar, but I can't get the link to work. Is there another way to pull it up?


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Dale, try this http://bichon-havanais.dk/kalender 2009/kalender2009.htm


----------



## Connie Palsgreen (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi luvcicero og Havaone .

I link straight to the front  so it may be that you can see the - bottom of the page  Kalender :-D 
http://bichon-havanais.dk/

I had not seen link with the whole, sorry

Connie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Michelle, Thank you....I got it now!

Connie, your baby is beautiful. I love seeing all the Havs.


----------



## Connie Palsgreen (Nov 3, 2008)

hihi Barika was insulted, you saying she is a baby  
But the mother has the same meaning ... My little baby.  
All images are good, and it seems true that the Barika not so good  But it does not matter


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, Connie, Barika is so sweet there!

Sheri


----------



## Connie Palsgreen (Nov 3, 2008)

.Hello 
what happened, this message had to be in a different subject Hahaha. But you are right, she is sweet :-D haha


----------

